# Cruisin from VA to PA



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello Snowboarding forum,

Long time stalker here I figured I had might as well join. This is going to be my third year boarding (so long as the damn snow falls sometime soon..) Absolutely love the forums here, you guys helped with my progress more than my roommate who got me into the sport (props to Snowolf especially on being so knowledgeable :thumbsup currently rocking a '10 Stepchild Everything Sucks with some '09 Cartels and K2 Maysis BOA boots. 

As you can tell by the title I'm from northern VA but I live in PA cause I'm currently at Penn State for some schooling. Thus if anyone happens to be in the area feel free to get at me as I'm always down to go.

Hope to see yall on the mountains sometime soon!


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. A couple of my friends are going to the ice skating rink known as camelback on monday.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome dude, unfortunately Monday probably won't work for me but I visit Camelback fairly often so I'll be sure to send you a PM next time I head that way.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you at University Park or one of the branches? I live in State College and we (my wife, my 10 yr old and I) have season passes to Tussey Mountain (bump?). I just hope the cold gets here soon...they have been trying to make snow but all the rain has washed it away.

Tussey basically sucks...but it's only 10 min from town so nice for getting out regularly. We do try to get a couple of road trips in each year but a 2yr old makes it tough...got to get her on the snow soon.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Grasschopper said:


> Are you at University Park or one of the branches? I live in State College and we (my wife, my 10 yr old and I) have season passes to Tussey Mountain (bump?). I just hope the cold gets here soon...they have been trying to make snow but all the rain has washed it away.
> 
> Tussey basically sucks...but it's only 10 min from town so nice for getting out regularly. We do try to get a couple of road trips in each year but a 2yr old makes it tough...got to get her on the snow soon.


Hey Grasschopper, I am at University Park actually and I have been waiting for Tussey to open as well (especially since I'm taking a snowboarding class next semester) I need to shake of all my rustiness . Its been maddening with all the rain but I'm sure It'll change before tooooo long haha. But for what its worth Tussey isn't too bad of a spot, my roomate and I are up there two - three times a week usually so feel free to PM me should you wanna ride at all. 

Also I don't know if you might've seen this video yet but if this little girl can snowboard I'm sure your 2 year old could pick it up just as fast.

snowboarding baby (Ava Marie) - YouTube

(Sorry I don't know how to imbed videos just yet but its worth a click.)


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea I've seen those videos...it was our plan to get her on skis a bit this year...maybe a snowboard is a better plan? I don't know if Tussey's ski school supports snowboarding at that age...I know they will take her skiing (I know the GM).

Like I said, we have season passes so we will be out there a bit...I will be the one on the NS Heritage (last year's). I have seen that App House is carrying NS now but they don't have any Heritages that I saw...so I "should" be the only one. LOL.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

That's awesome if you know the GM, I'm sure he could make an exception for you if you wanted to put your little girl on a snowboard and through some lessons. I know I started skiing at a young age and found it quick to pick up on. However I believe boarding to be way more fun which is why I switched, but if yall have some season passes I'll be sure to keep a look out for you guys on the mountain especially with you being the only person on a NS Heritage haha. Also I tend to rock a pretty obnoxious white 686 jacket so I'm usually pretty easy to spot. 

Here's to some snow soon hopefully as well!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Pow?POW! said:


> That's awesome if you know the GM, I'm sure he could make an exception for you if you wanted to put your little girl on a snowboard and through some lessons.


Actually she...I'm sure she would if the ski school supported it from a knowing how to teach a 2 yr old to board standpoint. Their program starts at 3 but she did say to bring her out this year...to ski.

I'll have to talk to the staff of the ski school and see what they can do...if they simply don't have the training there isn't much we can do. The other issue is that in all of my looking around last evening I couldn't find boots small enough for her. I can get her a Chicklet 80 or 90 but her shoe size is a 9k and the smallest boots I saw were 11k. $80 for a pair of boots 2 sizes too big seems a bit much...if I thought she could still wear them next season that would be something but my guess is her feet will outgrow them.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Grasschopper said:


> Actually she...


Ha thanks for the clarification, but with all that trouble it might just be best to let her try skis for a year, have her board next year and see which she likes better. Then again if they do have some knowledgeable staff that can teach that young an age, might make for a different decision. Either way at least she'll be out on the snow with you guys!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Pow?POW! said:


> Ha thanks for the clarification, but with all that trouble it might just be best to let her try skis for a year, have her board next year and see which she likes better. Then again if they do have some knowledgeable staff that can teach that young an age, might make for a different decision. Either way at least she'll be out on the snow with you guys!


Well that's assuming we get some snow. Be very quite but I think I see some white stuff flying around right now....sadly VERY little.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha I'll keep hushed but I have my fingers crossed every time I check the weather for the State College area.


----------

